# problem with internet



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the same problem, my connection keeps disconect and i don't know how to fix it! 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\GayLordD>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MaitreManuel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-4B-F5-73-16-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-43-52-D7-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Eth
ernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-65-0F-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros Osprey Wireless Network
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-4B-F5-73-16-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5988:cf46:332e:bc63%2(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.106(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 12, 2014 1:58:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 13, 2014 1:58:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 260328437
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-E8-41-09-84-4B-F5-73-16-48

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:242b:cf8:78ec:2fcc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::242b:cf8:78ec:2fcc%7(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234881024
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-E8-41-09-84-4B-F5-73-16-48

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5BCC7AD0-F3E6-42C5-8E95-D14CB8597889}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

This shet get really annoying when i try to play games or even do my home work, could someone tell me what's happening?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF! 

I broke your thread out to be on its own.

Please click on the link in my signature and supply the wifi requested info.


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

My connection is wireless,you already have my Ipconfig /all infos, my internet service provider is Videotron Telecom Ltee. my broadband connection is i think DLS, I use a linksys modem/router? and i dont use any anti-virus exept windows firewall. Thank you for taking the time to help me!  tell me if i miss something!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

No antivirus means you can already be infected with one.

Step 1 get a AV installed. AVG, Avast! and Bitdefender have free for home use versions. I use Bitdefender.

I need the specific model of the router. You appear to be doing dual band and you are connecting to the lesser of the two bands. The other band you have should have its channel changed to 1 from 8 so you have less wifi channel contention with your neighbors.

Please conduct the following tests;

tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt
a screen capture of a speedtest.net broadband test
nslookup google.com via a command prompt


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here you go! But should i send you these information when my internet is crashed or when it is working? I am confused :huh:


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

Didn't use the command prompt :Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert IPAddress
Unable to resolve target system name IPAddress.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>
C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert hostname
Unable to resolve target system name hostname.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert HostName
Unable to resolve target system name HostName.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Um.. what are you doing?

I gave you really clear instructions and the actual commands to use.

Why would you tracert hostname when I said to tracert yahoo.com???

Going to a web site for tracert or nslookup doesn't test what we want tested which is from your pc not an external web site.

The commands are:
tracert yahoo.com 
nslookup google.com 

Good speed test btw


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh i see, sorry for that, btw you didn't answer me, do i need to do the test when my internet is crashed or not?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

We would first want to see what everything was like when its working. Once we have that then yes do the same tests when its down so we can see where the break is.

All three tests look good. Do just the tracert yahoo.com when the connection crashes.


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

This is so annoying! warrr!


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

this is what the troubleshooter tells me when he repairs the problem (he tries..) hope it will help.


:Network Adapter Publisher details 

Issues found 
Problem with wireless adapter or access pointProblem with wireless adapter or access point Fixed Fixed 
Reset the wireless adapter Completed 
Investigate router or access point issues Not run 


Issues found Detection details 

5 Problem with wireless adapter or access point Fixed Fixed 

Reset the wireless adapter Completed 

InformationalNetwork Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 92272045-21E1-4669-8542-38AB49C5F7CC.Repair.1.etl 


Investigate router or access point issues Not run 

If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device back on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or access point that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. 


Detection details Expand 

InformationalDiagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wi-Fi driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros Osprey Wireless Network Adapter
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 3.0.1.155
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\WINDOWS\INF\netathrx.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 22, 2013 7:01:07 AM
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : ATHR_DEV_OS61_OSPREY.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_168c&dev_0030
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9



InformationalDiagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 5bcc7ad0-f3e6-42c5-8e95-d14cb8597889
Interface name: Qualcomm Atheros Osprey Wireless Network Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi

Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 1
Connection ID: 1

Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2014-08-13 22:49:44-417
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Success
Security and Authentication: Success

List of visible access point(s): 12 item(s) total, 12 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY	Signal(dB)	Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
C8-B3-73-0A-43-D2	Infra <unknown>	-87 1 tilou
00-26-5A-B9-54-9D	Infra <unknown>	-62 6 genou
00-19-E0-0F-7D-22	Infra g	-68 6 Alain
58-6D-8F-09-42-CB	Infra <unknown>	-72 11 Dany Allard
48-F8-B3-75-C7-D2	Infra <unknown>	-52 8 Dubois
1C-7E-E5-F7-37-02	Infra <unknown>	-73 6 VIDEOTRON4158
20-C9-D0-24-D2-51	Infra <unknown>	-86 1 Philippe
84-C9-B2-D3-95-3D	Infra <unknown>	-78 11 VIDEOTRON2773
C0-A0-BB-A3-17-F8	Infra <unknown>	-84 6 VIDEOTRON1248
C8-D7-19-E0-78-30	Infra <unknown>	-90 6 arc-en-ciel
34-08-04-0E-B4-44	Infra <unknown>	-85 11 Ghost
64-66-B3-3F-CF-8E	Infra <unknown>	-95 10 TP-LINK1

Connection History

Information for Auto Configuration ID 1

List of visible networks: 12 item(s) total, 12 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra <unknown>	Yes 26	Yes tilou
Infra <unknown>	Yes 76	Yes genou
Infra g	Yes 64	Yes Alain
Infra <unknown>	Yes 56	Yes Dany Allard
Infra <unknown>	Yes 100	Yes Dubois
Infra <unknown>	Yes 54	Yes VIDEOTRON4158
Infra <unknown>	Yes 28	Yes Philippe
Infra <unknown>	Yes 44	Yes VIDEOTRON2773
Infra <unknown>	Yes 32	Yes VIDEOTRON1248
Infra <unknown>	Yes 14	Yes arc-en-ciel
Infra <unknown>	Yes 30	Yes Ghost
Infra <unknown>	Yes 4	Yes TP-LINK1

List of preferred networks: 21 item(s)
Profile: Dubois
SSID: Dubois
SSID length: 6
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: allahug2
SSID: allahug2
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: allahug5
SSID: allahug5
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: Iphone de Jordanne
SSID: Iphone de Jordanne
SSID length: 18
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: BELL149
SSID: BELL149
SSID length: 7
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: CHARLES-PC_Network
SSID: CHARLES-PC_Network
SSID length: 18
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: LHDLDUBOISIN_Network
SSID: LHDLDUBOISIN_Network
SSID length: 20
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: MaisonLachance-visiteur
SSID: MaisonLachance-visiteur
SSID length: 23
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: Maison
SSID: Maison
SSID length: 6
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: PierreG_Standard
SSID: PierreG_Standard
SSID length: 16
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: NC4
SSID: NC4
SSID length: 3
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: Amour
SSID: Amour
SSID length: 5
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: Grosjambon
SSID: Grosjambon
SSID length: 10
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: BELL914
SSID: BELL914
SSID length: 7
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: MaisonLachance
SSID: MaisonLachance
SSID length: 14
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: linksys
SSID: linksys
SSID length: 7
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: iMorgane
SSID: iMorgane
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028003
Profile: Cegep Public
SSID: Cegep Public
SSID length: 12
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028001
Profile: allahugues
SSID: allahugues
SSID length: 10
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028001
Profile: la-famille-lebeau-visiteur
SSID: la-famille-lebeau-visiteur
SSID length: 26
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028001
Profile: SubMobilite
SSID: SubMobilite
SSID length: 11
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028001

Information for Connection ID 1
Connection started at: 2014-08-13 22:49:44-417
Auto Configuration ID: 1
Profile: Dubois
SSID: Dubois
SSID length: 6
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 48-f8-b3-75-c7-d3
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA2-PSK
Configured encryption type: CCMP(AES)
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: Yes
Multicast key received: Yes
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Connectivity
Packet statistics
Ndis Rx: 29554
Ndis Tx: 30295
Unicast decrypt success: 961
Multicast decrypt success: 0
Unicast decrypt failure: 0
Multicast decrypt failure: 0
Rx success: 1122
Rx failure: 1548
Tx success: 1237
Tx failure: 0
Tx retry: 51
Tx multiple retry: 9
Tx max


InformationalDiagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 5bcc7ad0-f3e6-42c5-8e95-d14cb8597889
Interface name: Qualcomm Atheros Osprey Wireless Network Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi

Result of diagnosis: There may be problem






InformationalNetwork Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 92272045-21E1-4669-8542-38AB49C5F7CC.Diagnose.0.etl 

InformationalOther Networking Configuration and Logs 
File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab 

Collection information 
Computer Name: MAITREMANUEL 
Windows Version: 6.3 
Architecture: x64 
Time: Wednesday, August 13, 2014 11:02:16 PM 

Publisher details Expand 

Windows Network Diagnostics 
Detects problems with network connectivity. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Network Adapter 
Find and fix problems with wireless and other network adapters. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Next time do a tracert 74.125.29.100 and post what happens.
After that you will need to connect wired to the router to see if the same drops happen. This will narrow down the cause.


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no problem when it is wired and i have the only computer in the house who has this problem :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

See if your wifi card has a driver update.
Otherwise...

Then its time to replace your wifi card with one that works with the router. What make/model router do you have?


----------



## rwane666321 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got some friends that can help me for this, thanks alot for everything!


----------

